# Cpl vehicle carry



## monsterbass (May 10, 2009)

HEY EVERYBODY! GLAD TO FIND YOUR FORUM

:numbchuck:Washington State hand book i received when i got my CPL stated that cpl holder had to have pistol on person while in vehicle. Is this true or can pistol be loaded anywhere in vehicle?

XDM9
RUGER LCP


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

monsterbass said:


> HEY EVERYBODY! GLAD TO FIND YOUR FORUM
> 
> :numbchuck:Washington State hand book i received when i got my CPL stated that cpl holder had to have pistol on person while in vehicle. Is this true or can pistol be loaded anywhere in vehicle?
> 
> ...


I believe that, as long as you are present in the vehicle, your concealed-carry license covers any and all loaded weapons within that vehicle. All that changes as soon as you lock up and walk away, of course.
Check the RCW at: http://www1.leg.wa.gov/LawsAndAgencyRules/


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

If you haven't already done so, please take a few minutes to familiarize yourself with the forum guidelines.
http://www.handgunforum.net/misc.php...rum_guidelines

Follow Steve's advice. He's usually dead on.

Most of the time.

Sometimes.

Every now and then.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

RCW 9.41.050
Carrying firearms. 

(1)(a) Except in the person's place of abode or fixed place of business, a person shall not carry a pistol concealed on his or her person without a license to carry a concealed pistol.

(b) Every licensee shall have his or her concealed pistol license in his or her immediate possession at all times that he or she is required by this section to have a concealed pistol license and shall display the same upon demand to any police officer or to any other person when and if required by law to do so. Any violation of this subsection (1)(b) shall be a class 1 civil infraction under chapter 7.80 RCW and shall be punished accordingly pursuant to chapter 7.80 RCW and the infraction rules for courts of limited jurisdiction.

(2)(a) A person shall not carry or place a loaded pistol in any vehicle unless the person has a license to carry a concealed pistol and: (i) The pistol is on the licensee's person, (ii) the licensee is within the vehicle at all times that the pistol is there, or (iii) the licensee is away from the vehicle and the pistol is locked within the vehicle and concealed from view from outside the vehicle.

(b) A violation of this subsection is a misdemeanor.

(3)(a) A person at least eighteen years of age who is in possession of an unloaded pistol shall not leave the unloaded pistol in a vehicle unless the unloaded pistol is locked within the vehicle and concealed from view from outside the vehicle.

(b) A violation of this subsection is a misdemeanor.

(4) Nothing in this section permits the possession of firearms illegal to possess under state or federal law.


----------



## monsterbass (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. Ive heard different scenarios on this matter. I just dont want to get pulled over with a non cpl holder in my vehicle and have the gun somewhere its not supposed to be.


----------

